
Ask HN: What do you think about the idea? - relaxy
Just imagine you are somewhere you do not know anybody. Using https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nolone.net you can login, create an invitation and accept a response of the person you want to meet in the city. You can get in touch with very interesting people and explore the world in a way you never did before.<p>What do you think about the idea?
======
seekingcharlie
This has the potential to be really cool & it's an idea that I've previously
found myself wishing for a solution for. I also think that the trend away from
facebook is ever-growing & there is an opportunity for an alternative. If
Facebook was about connecting with people that you already know, how do I
connect with people that I don't know yet?

I do think, considering the social space, it really needs to be executed well.
I get that this is MVP, but I'd look to hire a designer ASAP (I'm a designer
so I'm more biased to good design, but still).

Also, I really don't like the name. The word "alone" has very negative
connotations. Can you change it to something more around the opposite of
alone? Friends, conversation, understanding etc etc.

~~~
relaxy
Thank you very much for your positive opinion!

I did my best making the look simple, functional and mobile friendly but
probably it is not as fancy as you expect it to be.

We need to hire a good designer, we also need to get more traction. Therefore
we need people who believe in the idea and who are ready to invest their time
or money.

I am open for a new name as long as we can find an unregistered .com or at
least .net domain.

------
kluck
> You can get in touch with very interesting people and explore the world in a
> way you never did before.

Suppose you get a response from this nice girl near you and when you meet
"her" she is actually an ugly man who wants to eat you.

~~~
relaxy
You can write a review about your appointment for other people to know that
the girl is not a girl but an ugly man. The reviews are visible in user
profiles.

~~~
Varkiil
But how can you review him if he ate you ?

~~~
relaxy
You do not need to meet him in the first place if he does not have a lot of
good reviews.

~~~
itsybitsycoder
But what if the ugly men form a ring and leave good reviews for each other,
and since all of them eat their victims, they have no bad reviews to balance
it out?

~~~
relaxy
"Conspiracy of the ugly men". Never heard something like this before :) I
would not recommend you using the dating sites at all.

------
bryanrasmussen
Seems like it would have a lot of security issues, but supposing that gets
worked out it seems to be something for all those extroverted people I just
don't understand. It seems like one of the things I don't understand that
could actually make money.

------
anoopkunjuraman
How do you plan to prevent all the escort services from abusing it?

~~~
relaxy
It is not an issue at the moment. We can easily implement the "bad behaviour"
reporting system to block the accounts of escort services or to prevent the
commercial usage of any kind at all.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
How is this different from any number of dating services that provide a
"friends only" section?

I used to have a FWB who did exactly this when she had to travel for business.

~~~
relaxy
What is the difference between Facebook and MySpace? There is a difference as
you can easily see. Nolone is an invitation based communication system. One of
the most direct ways to meet new people in real life.

------
nnoitra
How would you make money with this?

~~~
relaxy
There are plenty of ways to make money. What we are looking for now is to get
more traction. At this stage we need money for advertisement and further
product development. If you are an investor who believes in the idea like we
do, then let me know.

------
ergl
What would be the difference between this and couchsurfing?

~~~
relaxy
Couchsurfing is nice for finding a place to stay. Nolone is good for
sightseeing, dating and meeting new people.

~~~
hawe
If you go to one of the regular Couchsurfing events you can meet people, too.

~~~
relaxy
It is not about going to events. Nolone is about meeting new people randomly.

